# Becareful



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I have heard of two fatalities so far this year. Please slow down enjoy the sport and return home safely. 

Please be respectful to others on the trails as well. If you come upon a slower group please be cautious when over taking them.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Yeah, there are alot of dumbbares out there that think the trail system is a race course. I have rode trails only one time this yr, and almost got hit too many times to count. I have seen to many accidents and pulled to many strangers out of ditches that were drunk and half dead to want to ride at nite anymore.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Unfortunately we had five deaths up north one of the first weekends there was snow. Slow down and be safe.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

redneckman said:


> Unfortunately we had five deaths up north one of the first weekends there was snow. Slow down and be safe.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Hopefully no one that was killed was just in the wrong place and hit by a wanna be sno x racer\drunk. If they were all drunks and ran themselves into a tree, thats natural selection. We don't need them on the trails anyways.....


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

SalmonBum said:


> If they were all drunks and ran themselves into a tree, thats natural selection.


it's called culling :lol:

Seriously though, most of my little riding experience has been at night and I have had no problems. I felt like I could see headlights from further away and felt better because of that. Don't get the wrong idea I'm not saying I drink and ride or condone it. I would support harsher punishment than drinking and driving if it came up... Just saying I haven't seen anything like that yet, though I've only got 400-ish miles under my belt so far...


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

There isn't a safer feeling than being half ass lost deep in the pucker brush.
Seldom ride at night anymore since my riding buddies adopted the "ride the trails to get off the trails" mentality.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

:yikes: yeah it's easy enough to get lost ON the trails at night I don't think I'd like that going off the trails crap.. Plus I'm always worried there's going to be a stump or boulder and I'm going to wreck or end up on someone's property and have them come running out all P'd off. That's WHAT the trails are for, to ride ON them :lol:


----------

